# My new FW Keeper of Secrets re-boot



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

So I did a FW Keeper a few years back and although I feel that I did a pretty good job on it I honestly don't feel that I was able to give this model the justice it deserved. I've learned so much since those days about painting, green stuffing, and modeling in general that I felt it was time to do it all over agian. I couldn't bear to strip and repaint the old one for fear of destroying such a beautiful and expensive model. So I bought a new one or well my wife was nice and bought me a new one.(she is always so good to me!) It is Time give beauty justice.

I'm considering in making it part of a diarama since I still have plenty of nilla marines left that havnt been assembled along with some daemonettes and the masque as well. This will be a slow progressing project in which I will be taking my time and not rushing a thing. Below you will see the beggining stages of the model getting ready for assembly and the other is the old one I did years ago. Let me know what you guys think as time progresses for this project.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Very cool! I have always really liked that model and I look forward to seeing what you do with it.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Well the model looks well put together. Are you planning on doing anything else to her before priming?


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm considering in changing the main pose possibly. Although I even love the current pose to her. I'm still grindin the gears. The first thing I wanted to though was get those damn spikes on that go all over her leg and that one breast. I'm still deciding on the color scheme and theme of the diarama.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Sorry folks I know its been a while seen this had an update but ive been so busy that the poor lil keeper got left in many peices while i played catch up in school. 

Anyway I have finished assembling the keeper itself and about to start on the base. I am thinking of instead the normal keeper kills avatar or liberates a bunch of marines. I was thinking slaanesh vs khorne and having her standing over the body of a thirster or in the process of dealing the killing blow.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Man its sooo big! :O And look at the breasts. Continue please.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

This'll take an age to paint!


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

forkmaster said:


> Man its sooo big! :O And look at the breasts. Continue please.


I know sexy ain't she!!!

so i think im gonna theme this lil lady around this character. I know they look nothing alike at all I'm mainly thinking of the colors themselves. I definately wanna go with a somewhaat normal flesh tone and black and magenta are big definates. When it comes to slaanesh those colors can really capture the look.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Orochi said:


> This'll take an age to paint!


That is why Im doing it. Im not gonna dedicate my self solely to it but rather do a lil here and there so I don't get the urge to rush this project. Its gonna be an expensive project with me using a blood thirster just as a dead body and I am still kickin ideas for the setting and atmoshpere for her such as what enviroment is she standing in. Im really thinkin the wapr itself or a daemon world like setting.


----------



## Jormi_Boced (Jan 10, 2009)

Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

OK so I never forgot about this model she has just been waitin for me to pull her out get started, but I decided instead of going the route of the scheme I was thinking of before I think I wanna do what I know and use the scheme form my CSM army the soulless. 
Tell what you guys think will it translate well over to this model or not...


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

Forgeworld anything gives me wood. I envy those of you who have the funds to splurge that way.

Even though you're of a power in direct opposition to mine [ Khorne ] I wish you massive amounts of luck on the undertaking Spore. I'll be watching with eager anticipation for the results.

Cheers,


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Firefighter X said:


> Forgeworld anything gives me wood. I envy those of you who have the funds to splurge that way.
> 
> Even though you're of a power in direct opposition to mine [ Khorne ] I wish you massive amounts of luck on the undertaking Spore. I'll be watching with eager anticipation for the results.
> 
> Cheers,


eh I don't ever have the funds for FW, it was a leaving the Navy gift form the wifey which is one reason I wanna do it justice. I think Im gonna start today on it, Gotta head to GW shop to pick up some paints for this project.

I dont have a pic of the base its also a WIP as well whcih is gonna feature a deadt bloodthirster on a brick flooring Ill try snip a shot of that today later. Im gonna be flip floppin back and forth here on this beauty and take my sweet sweet time on her.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

So its's been quite a while, well ok some months since this started and well lets just say between work, school, family, and my rediculous addiction to Mortal Kombat, Iv'e had really almost no time for the painting. Now I started getting back on it this week and well even though I finished the skin much long ago I have added enough to show off the WIP thus far.

What you shall see is the very unfinished base, I'm still working out the kinks of placing a very dead Blood Thirster on it and haven't quite made a decision about it either. It will have the Thirster, that is a given, what I am figuring out is do I want it to be impaled on a single spike or several spikes or do I want to even bother with the spike idea at all. Also I'm highly unsure of what else to add to it ATM.

The other two photos here is a headshot and a full body pic of what is done thus far. The red is still very incomplete and there will be more red done later as well, and the green is no where near completion and it will be the same neon greenish look you see on my soulless. I chosse to go with what I know on this model rather than expeirment.


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

Hey, cool work so far. I debated whether to get this model when I was choosing which greater daemon. I opted for the Bloodthirster in the end so thoroughly believe Khorne would win 

All the best and can't wait to see your progress.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Daemon Prince Paintbox said:


> Hey, cool work so far. I debated whether to get this model when I was choosing which greater daemon. I opted for the Bloodthirster in the end so thoroughly believe Khorne would win
> 
> All the best and can't wait to see your progress.


Yeah I wanna get a FW thrister as well, But I did this one once in the pasyt well I just wasn't very satisfied at the results. I learned and obtained so much more knowledge in painting since then and well I justwanna give some much needed justice. 

The dead BT idea is because I have one of those old metal BTs that just has shown its age too much and I felt its time to lay him to rest, So I am giving him a warriors death.

Thank You for the support, it definately helps keep the drive going.


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

I know what you mean about the old metal Bloodthirster. Oof, it's not a model that has aged well. Maybe you could try and do it so that the Bloodthirster is on his knees, axe on the floor, with Keeper of Secrets about to take his head off. Sounds cool in my head, but no idea how easy this may be when it comes to re-sculpting bits of the legs and such.

Yep, keep going...now in fact..go paint. Ha just kidding, I'm sure you'll give this model all the chaotic devotion it deserves.

I was considering getting this model, but looking at the number of fiddly spikes you have to attach...I think I may just pass! Where's Grandfather Nurgle, he looks like a nice solid lump of resin...


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Daemon Prince Paintbox said:


> Do you have any photos to hand of the old one?
> 
> I know what you mean about the old metal Bloodthirster. Oof, it's not a model that has aged well. Maybe you could try and do it so that the Bloodthirster is on his knees, axe on the floor, with Keeper of Secrets about to take his head off. Sounds cool in my head, but no idea how easy this may be when it comes to re-sculpting bits of the legs and such.
> 
> Yep, keep going...now in fact..go paint. Ha just kidding, I'm sure you'll give this model all the chaotic devotion it deserves.


Im gonna do my best, and sorry I don't have any pics of the old BT on hand, its still in peices and your idea is actually a cool one in which Im gonna think about.


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

No problem. Happy to try and help.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

She's sexy, but definitely a double bagger.


----------



## Hypn0sis (Aug 16, 2011)

Nice start and even nicer plan! I'll look forward to seeing what you come up with. As much as it will pain me to see a servant of Lord Khorne defeated, his skull is as welcome as any other!


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

jaysen said:


> She's sexy, but definitely a double bagger.


That is definate yes!!! Even with the lights off we might have issues.



Hypn0sis said:


> Nice start and even nicer plan! I'll look forward to seeing what you come up with. As much as it will pain me to see a servant of Lord Khorne defeated, his skull is as welcome as any other!


Thank You, its gonna be a very slow and steady job with her, I typically gett maybe about an hour or two every night to work on her, but that depends on if I'm not too tired. 

As for the Thirster idea, I just decided that instead of a the normal SM v. Keeper or Eldar, why not go with the two biggest rivals of the 41st M.


----------



## Hypn0sis (Aug 16, 2011)

Just a thought, how cool would it be if you could somehow model the keeper to suck out (or drain or whatever) the spirit of an eldar?


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Hypn0sis said:


> Just a thought, how cool would it be if you could somehow model the keeper to suck out (or drain or whatever) the spirit of an eldar?


Thats is a cool idea, its just I've seen enough Slaanesh v. Eldar bits done and wanted to do something a lil different, and well I got that old BT model that I had since I was 15 and he has served me well, instead of retiring him the normal fashion then I shall show him in is final days, dying in combat like a true warrior of Khorne.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Hello again here is a lil progress report time.

So I finished up the horns (except the tips of course) and the green on the her leg and her arm along with some highlighting too.

The first pic is just the front of her, the highlights on the leg may need a cleaning up which will come with time as I continue progress with this job. I've done the best I ever could attempting to do blending work on her and thus far I feel it came out pretty good (not perfect :angry 

The 2nd pic is to show off the arm that is never seen 90% of the tme when people take a pic of this model, I did mostly dry brushing with the red claw which, I feel came out nicely, the only thing left with this claw is that I will be making the middle teeth section a dark brownish bone color.

The 3rd pic is a lil close up of her head, as you will notice I'm showing off her horns, which were built up from Scab Red all the way to Blazing Orange, I used gray to highlight the sharpest edges of the horns to make them feel more like an extension of her head and I went ahead and highlighted both the arm and the that leather/latex crown looking thing on her head(you know the part that looks very different form the rest) I also finished the sharp nails on her hand.

Tell me what you all think thus far or if you have any ideas that would better make this model look better.

BTW this isn't a comission or anything it is simply me testing my skills and seeing what I can do when I actually try!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I like the gradient on the horns and the lime green looks great on the leather. I am not sold on the skin tone however. It looks kinda flat in comparison to the rest of the bits, but I think that a few more highlights, and perhaps accenting the shadows between the muscles a bit more would help that. Coming along nicely though, I look forward to more pics.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Midge913 said:


> I like the gradient on the horns and the lime green looks great on the leather. I am not sold on the skin tone however. It looks kinda flat in comparison to the rest of the bits, but I think that a few more highlights, and perhaps accenting the shadows between the muscles a bit more would help that. Coming along nicely though, I look forward to more pics.



Thanks Midge, I was thinking of adding a lighter highlight to the skin I just don't want the overall model to be too bright nor too dark, and I think I'm going to redo the the highlighting on the leg with the leathure slip on it Im just not satisfied with that part, Though I will not touch the green for it itself is done. My wife is currently designing a tribal style piece to put on the other leg. Trust me when I say she i far from being finished.


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

Hey, love the yellow on the leather, it really pops (although I'd add another thin layer of the yellow on the left arm as a touch of the primer shows through I think, not a criticism, just a suggestion). Hope you do add a couple of highlights. 

Loving the progress so far and can't wait to see your next photos.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Here is a new and recent addition to the model...

I decided to work on this peice one part at a time, this week the focus is the head and face. 

I decided to use blues the add some color to the face and break the dullness of all the gray, The eyes I am uncertain ATM with them and may be considering changing. Well enjoy her new face...


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

Very sweet. The face looks like it's got some nice highlighting and blending. Love the horns too, they look like they glow at the ends. I agree with you on the eyes. But you may grow to like them the more of the model you do. My only personal gripe (I say gripe, it's nothing to do with the painting, more..if I painted it, I wouldn't paint it that colour sort of thing) is I'm not loving the tongue. The yellow works nicely on the gloves, but I feel it draws your eye away from the details around the face. 

Can't wait to see more!


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Thank you I was questioning the tongue as well, I considered red or even pink, but I was going for an unnatural look. The eyes though I feel the same that it may just grow on me as the model progresses.


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

Yeah sorry I had meant to put it's a Daemon so it could well have a yellow tongue!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I would echo DPP's comment almost to the letter. I love the blending on the horns and around the face, very nicely done there, but the tongue just stands out way too much.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Daemon Prince Paintbox said:


> Yeah sorry I had meant to put it's a Daemon so it could well have a yellow tongue!


Its cool I took a lil gander at it as well and I kind of agree, I'm thinking maybe purple or black instead, the fire on the arm and the leg is about to change I have a better idea for it but first Im gonna finish her head up. The true definate I know now is the hair will be dead last on the model.


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

You may not wish to do a pink tongue. But I'll share with you my technique that I used on my Chimera. I tried to make it look as realistic as I was able. I've tried to get as good a picture of the lion tongue as I could:









Here's the rough steps I used to achieve this. A wet palette is useful as I added small amounts of the the lighter colour to get a smoothish transition for the highlights. But it's not essential. But I digress. The steps used: Scab Red for the base, then used Red Gore. Then I applied Baal Red and Purple Washes to add the shades. Then Mechrite Red. Then to this I would add increasing amounts of Dwarf Flesh for the highlighted areas. I also used to smallest amount of Bleached Bone in the mix for the extreme highlights.

This was my first attempt at a pink tongue and in hindsight you could easily just ignore the first two steps and just add the washes after the Mechrite.

Hope this helps if you go for a pink tongue. If not..... I'm sure it'll look good whatever.

All the best.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

I must say that model is just plain bitchin...

Anyway thanks for the tip it has spawned another crazy idea for my insanity.


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

Cool.......look forward to hopefully seeing this crazy idea. Any hints or are you going to make us wait like a little kid on christmas eve?


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

well Im gonna try a pink on the tongue it might help, I am going to make an attept on some unexplored ground whcih many a painter begin to get scared when the wors are mentioned NMM Gold. queue scary music...

Anywya I am going to make a few passes of this new trick before the application hits the model. It will mainly be on the tips of the hors which u may notice are currently $h!t brown.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

loving the work so far, you really are doing a beautiful model justice


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Than you I am hoping to make some new progress soon to show off.


----------

